# Looking for Group



## Chuck.Sperati (Jan 15, 2008)

Columbus, Ohio--Long time table-top gamer, have a group that meets on Saturday evenings, but I have been GM'ing for a decade and would like to get in with a group where I can play.  Interested in most any setting in any system, I have played most of them and tend to enjoy more roleplaying than hack & slash.  I am 37 years old, I have a life (including a very supportive wife who wants to get me out of the house before she kills me), so I would prefer a more mature gaming group, i.e. I probably won't be comfortable with a group of teens, mostly because they have no idea what soylent green is.  I can be contacted here or at csperati@hotmail.com

Good journeys.

Chuck


----------



## corcio (Jan 15, 2008)

sorry misspost


----------



## Jin_Kataki (Jan 22, 2008)

It's People Man!!


----------

